# ASX company announcement calendar?



## Lethargo (21 October 2008)

Hi my virginal post so please be gentle.

I am wondering if there are any sources of pending company announcement like in a calendar?

If there arent any free ones, can anyone recommend a decent source for researched information. I dont really want the analysis as much as I just want to be alerted to pending announcements.

Thanks for you help.


----------



## bigdog (21 October 2008)

Try this

http://www.asx.com.au/about/operational/trading_calendar/asx/2008.htm


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 October 2008)

Company announcements are generally not fixed when pertaining to business operations.

However :-  annual general meetings & dividend notices are around the same time each year for that company and these details can be found on their website or via your broker website (comsec or e-trade for example)


----------



## son of baglimit (21 October 2008)

if you are referring to regular items like quarterly cashflow reports, or annuals etc, then yes they do have a calendar, or more a cutoff date. 
for example all small companies (i think those outside asx200 (someone else please confirm/deny)) have to report their cashflows before 31/10, and every 3 months (1 month after the end of the quarter).
what the other cutoff dates are, i dont know.


----------



## Lethargo (2 November 2008)

Thanks for all the replies, sorry for my lack of response ive been on the road with work.


----------



## seasprite (2 November 2008)

Here is another one you can try www.brr.com.au/this_month . Just place your mouse over the top of company code to see what event is coming up.


----------

